# sunrise cristo



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Last night we were trying to decide on what ot run for a breakfast special this morning, the other guy that I was working with came up with this sandwich.
all you need is diced cheese and ham and some chopped green onions, bind them with a bit of mayo, just to hold it together, put between thick cut bread, dip in eggwash and cook on the flattop or in a pan.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Wow coolJ, you come up with great ideas for breakfast. I am not capable of making much more than cereal and yogurt for breakfast, but I'd love to eat at your place!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

That sounds like a really good sandwich, CoolJ  What kind of bread? I am going to try it. Nancya, how is everyone making all of those cute characters on the boards? I especially liked your flower


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Pastachef,

Just click HERE


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Pastachef, depending on what your bakery sells the bread as, it's either 3/4 inch sliced, or texas bread.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Thank you, Kimmie  I can't seem to get them to work with AOL. My son is the computer genius here. I'll get him to help me to figure it out when he comes over. They're so adorable! Thank you, CoolJ. It will be breakfast on Sunday morning.


[ July 06, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]


----------

